# Transfering from Communications Reserve to Medical Technician (Reg) by NCM SEP



## Muscles And Brains (24 Mar 2013)

Hi,
        Is it possible to transfer between trades from ACISS (Army Communication & Informations Systems Specialist) to Med-Tech. To be more precise from primary reserve force to regular force by NCM SEP.
Thanks


----------



## Weezer23 (24 Mar 2013)

Yes, regarding you have the minimum perequisites to be accepted in the trade.

what to do:

-go to Pres orderly room and fill up a component transfer request.

-apply to a Canadian forces certified paramedic school for NCM SEP.

-Get accepted from the said paramedic college.

-waiting game starts here <---personal experience may differ     :
-get an answer.

! here you go! I just gave you the Walkthrough to get to NCM SEP, unfortunately, not cheat codes found to bypass the wait game  ;D


Joke aside, good luck in your application for OT! Hope you get it


----------



## Muscles And Brains (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Weezer23 (24 Mar 2013)

No problems, really, any MOSID can apply to transfer to med tech.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (25 Mar 2013)

Check with your local Recruiting Office first to check on the status first and make sure that it is open.  While once there where more SEP positions then regular through the front door ones, that has changed.  With the end of the Afghan mission our TO&E was changed and miraculously we are no longer a Red trade, so our recruiting numbers got changed.

Also: The approved list of Colleges for the Medic NCM SEP Program has recently shrunk (again), so make sure that the college you are applying too is on the list (check twice, ask for it in writing).

If you are truly serious, you are probably better off doing a regular OT from PRES to RegF, and doing the whole QL3 course rather then the SEP route.  It'll probably be faster.

Some  :2c:


----------



## Weezer23 (25 Mar 2013)

agree with MedTech32 too. I have tried the NCM SEP system and ended up transferring to do my course in the system since anyways, you'll end up being PCP and QL3 qualified faster than NCM SEP stream. OT straight to it.


----------

